# 15" TV/DVD



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

I have been looking at 15" TV/DVD combinations for a while now and have just cancelled an order with Warners for an Autosound product as it had not appeared after a long wait.

I have seen a Goodmans GTVL15W17HDVF at a good price, they have a 12 volt input with a mains adaptor, so would be ideal for the motorhome although I would think I would need to run it through a voltage regulator. but wondered if anyone has bought one of these TV/DVD's.

I have noticed that the spec gives a rating of 60 watts which equates to 5 amps at 12 volts, but I presume that is whilst the DVD is running.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Have a look at this TV / DVD / Freeview set, comes with 12v adapter
http://www.tjhughes.co.uk/Technology/Televisions/89232399999
I looked at it in our local branch - it draws 4amps


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*TV/DVD*

Greetings,



> Have a look at this TV / DVD / Freeview set, comes with 12v adapter
> http://www.tjhughes.co.uk/Technology/Televisions/89232399999
> I looked at it in our local branch - it draws 4amps


Thanks for that Vic, I will have to get over to Hull to have a look at this one, I need to have a maximum of 15" x 13" to fit the cabinet and the spec on line states: Height 32.8cm Width 47cm Depth 17.1cm Weight 3.68, which I do not think is correct for a 15" TV set.

I have seen this one at Asda but it was out of stock, but this states 60 watts.

Seen This on ebay states 20watts which would be gentler on the battery's


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

It would be worthwhile looking into Avtex TV's, they are designed specifically for the 12V market. 

Features that make a TV appropriate for this market are those that;

1) Have an range for the voltage input between say 10-16v, rather than just 12v. Nearly all electronics run off 12v, 7v or 5v rails. Though domestic units may not feature a wide operating voltage range, and may either not work, or will not like having more voltage which could kill it. You will also find that units specific for this market, such as Avtex will have very efficient power regulation allowing for minimal power requirements.

2) Multi standard; they will work abroad

3) All in one units; DVD, Freeview, Analogue, Card Reader etc

4) Simple to use. No confusing remote controls, quick tune feature to retune the TV with one button press.

5) Exceptional levels of service from Avtex, phone will always answer within a few rings, and you will be helped immediately.

6) At the moment, a free three year warranty is being offered over the standard one year.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

I have the Goodmans non dvd version of this set, £150 on ebay two years ago 
Excellent picture, works on 12 v, works in France and has built in digital tuner. 
Beter the more expensive versions I expect


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

That Goodmans seems expensive. I went into Comet the other day and they had at least two 15" LCD, HD-ready TVs that run off 12V and one had a DVD built in. Prices about 180 quid, brands Kenrick (?) and Proline I think.


----------



## sirgraham (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi I purchased a avtec yesterday (sunday) although they are more expensive they are made for the 12v market and the quality is superb i bought from john lewis who gives a 5yr warranty on any TV sold even goodmans etc
Sir Graham


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I bought a Grundig 'elegance' 15" LCD TV/DVD/USB/SD combo from Comet about a year ago. It works just fine directly off the ciggy lighter type 12v supply. Price was around £230, significantly cheaper than the Avtex offerings.



Edit....Oh yes...it also has built in Freeview.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

I like the Avtex Chris but I could not find one the size I wanted 15" x 13"

There are many on offer now from different places, the UMC from TJ Hughes looks OK and good price but does not include USB or card reader, also the dimensions on the web site do not seem correct, or if they are it is to big, so will have to go across to Hull to see one and measure it.

Goodmans includes the USB slot and card reader, I have had an email back from them thus:

_Dear Sir, Thank you for your email. You can use the GTVL15W17HDVF with a 12V supply, it comes with a power adaptor for use in the home. You will however need to purchase the relevant 12V cable as we do not provide or make this. A caravan specialist would most probably be able to assist with your request. [email protected] _

The Goodmans appears to be 60 watt (on the 12 volt socket at the rear it states a 12 volt 5 amp input) which I think is a little high although it looks a very well made set and good picture, it is also HD for those of you who want this facility.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

*15" TV*

Just bought a 15 inch tv from Aldi for £140. GreatPicture, built in freeview and a 3 year warranty. But it requires a 240 volt supply so would need a small inverter as well. If you need cabinet size, pm me and I will measure it.

David


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Having trawled through countless web sites and viewing instore, I have finally opted for a Meos 15.4" which has everything including SD card reader, USB port, HD, 12 volt power lead, plays a plethora of media, only 3.2 kg and best of all only 20 watts consumption.

I emailed last night with some questions at 2120 and had a reply in 10 minutes, delivered Wednesday next week (next day service but bank holiday)


----------



## lr147 (Jan 27, 2008)

Let us know if your Meos is any good. Me and a mate are looking for something similar.Also seen a 20" version which looks very good price.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*15.4" TV/DVD*

Greetings,

Received the Meos yesterday lr147, it seems a great little set, wide screen, good picture and sound for a small TV, plays DVD's well, SD card slot ideal plays music or pictures, USB not tried yet.

Well worth the money, however, the physical size is not as stated and it is 40mm wider and it is going to be a tight fit into the TV cabinet on the motorhome, I will have another go tomorrow.

The power consumption I believe is higher than that stated in the specification on their site, the power supply is 5 amps and the indication on the receiver is likewise 60 watts, I have not checked out the exact consumption yet as I seem to have mislaid my multimeter but will try and check it tomorrow.

This Asda TV/DVD is the right size and did what this one does but has no 12 volt power lead supplied although Goodmans (Alba TV) have stated that it wil take an automotive input. it has a 60 watt power supply but do not know the exact consumption yet.

I have sighted both TV's now:

Meos: reflective screen, 12 volt supply, lighter than the Goodmans, lighter colours pure white and good black.

Goodmans: non reflective screen, no 12 volt supply lead, heavier than the Meos, deeper colours but not pure white and black.

_edit: I have sent the Meos back I could not make it fit properly and the screen was not that good.

I got the Goodmans from Asda and it worked just fine for a few days, however, the little devil started to run by itself on standby, no picture, just the sound of a TV broadcast so it is going back tomorrow (090908)

The Avtex is a great TV, one that some of our friends have got but it is much too big for our cabinet.

So back to the drawing board, see what I can find at Pickering, _


----------

